# Illustrator CS3 und psd mit Transparenz verursacht strich im eps ******



## cdpanic (15. März 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab nun schon des öfteren das Problem, dass wenn ich ein psd mit Transparenzen in Illustrator CS3 verwende im eps seltsame striche auftreten! (sh. Anhang)

Habe das Problem erste seit dem ich auf Snow Leopard umgestiegen bin !

Hat wer ein Idee? oder Kann es am Betriebssystem liegen?


----------



## smileyml (15. März 2011)

Das Problem kenne ich nicht und kann da leider nicht helfen, jedoch frage ich mich ob der Workaround sinnvoll ist. Warum also nicht gleich die Daten in AI erstellen und nicht aus PS mit EPS in AI "rumhantieren".

Ist das Problem nur am Bildschirm in AI oder auch im Druck bzw. bei Web im jpg/png?

Grüße Marco


----------



## cdpanic (15. März 2011)

Hello!

Das Problem kommt wenn ich dann aus dem ai ein eps erstelle!

Es ist nicht nur am Bildschirm sondern auch im druck, jedoch ist er im ai noch nicht ersichtlich!

lg
stef


----------



## cdpanic (22. März 2011)

Grüß euch!

Ich glaub ich habe die Lösung endeckt! (muss es noch bei ein paar anderen Datein testen)

Das Problem wird nur bei verlinkten Datein verursacht bei Eingebetteten nicht******

lg
stef


----------

